# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Path of the Warrior: Double Final Street of Rage VI

## Brice2010

Page Oculus du jeu


Sorti le 13 décembre 2019 par Oculus en surprise, sans la moindre annonce de prod' avant ces Game Awards 2019, ce jeu disponible sur l'ensemble des casques de la marque (et les autres en bidouillant) a été commandé à Twisted Pixel Game à qui l'on doit le très bon Defector. La patte graphique, le gameplay, l'univers, la musique... Tout y est pour vous replonger dans vos Beat'em all préférés des années 80' tant les références à Final Fight, Street of Rage, Double Dragon, ou encore les tortues Ninjas sont nombreuses. 




HADOKEN:

Après avoir admiré le logo très 80', vous devrez faire votre choix entre deux uniques personnes, un de chaque sexe, chacun très athlétique et arborant une tenue et une coupe de l'époque. Vous pourrez également faire varier leur couleur de peau. Vous débarquerez dans une rue à proximité d'un bar qui fera office de tutoriel. Un soûlard vous agressant, aucune tentative de conciliation, vous devez lui en coller une bonne. En appuyant sur un bouton, vous fermez votre poing et n'aurez plus qu'à le lancer violemment dans le visage de votre ennemi. Variant du direct à l'uppercut, vous apprendrez ensuite à lui mettre des coups de pieds en pressant un autre bouton, alors que la pression des deux côtés simultanément vous permettra d'effectuer un coup de pied rotatif rapide qui repoussera les dangers. Le tracking des mouvements est très bon, il est facile de diriger ses poings où on le souhaite, et on regrettera donc que l'utilisation des pieds nous sortent autant de l'immersion puisqu'ils ne correspondent à aucun mouvement de notre part (enfin bon, libre à vous de détruire votre salle de jeu, soyez prudent!  :;): )
La fin du tutorial vous expliquera comment saisir un ennemi lorsqu'il titube, afin de le projeter sur d'autres ou sur un élément du décor destructible. Ces derniers déclenchent en général des scripts références à des films des années 80, comme le grill de Terminator 2. Juste avant d'entrer dans le bar qui fera office de premier niveau, votre montre bracelet vous alertera pour vous informer que votre super pouvoir est disponible. Frapper un poing contre l'autre l'activera pendant une courte période, vos mains prendront feu ce qui aura pour effet de décupler la puissance de vos coups. Il existe de nombreux pouvoirs à obtenir en battant les boss de niveaux, et vous pourrez les sélectionner grâce à votre bracelet.

L'entrée dans le pub lance réellement votre aventure. Une rapide introduction sous forme de bande dessinée vous jette l'histoire qui a le mérite d'essayer d'exister: les gangs de Rage City se sont alliés pour mettre la ville à feu et à sang. Ils kidnappent les pauvres civils, les enferment en leur attachant une bombe sur le corps. Face à l'échec de la police à reprendre le contrôle, vous décidez donc alors de vous en mêler.  ::ninja:: 




Say my name:

Il va donc y avoir une succession de vagues d'ennemis qui va déferler sur vous. De style différents, ils seront parfois armés d'armes ou bénéficieront de techniques de combat spécial comme une attaque glissée vous obligeant à esquiver sur le côté. Tout autour de vous, vous trouverez des éléments à saisir pour les lancer ou se battre avec, comme des bouteilles, des chaises, des queues de billards, ... Ainsi que des aliments qui restaureront votre santé. Après chaque vague, vous devrez localiser un citoyen enfermé dans un élément du décor, le libérer à grands coups de tatane, puis détruire la bombe qu'il porte de la même façon. Après avoir vaincu l'ensemble des vagues du niveau, vous serez confronté à un boss pour chaque environnement, qui dispose alors de bien plus de PV que ces sbires, mais surtout d'un panel de coup spécifique qui nécessiteront que vous les observiez pour réussir à les esquiver. 

L'environnement graphique est très joli, très coloré, les décors sont variés (il existe en tout 6 lieux complètement différents) et disposent de nombreux détails. On s'y déplace facilement au joystick ou en room scaling, de même pour la rotation qui doit être rapide pour ne pas laisser un des nombreux ennemis arriver le dos. Vous pourrez régler la vitesse de rotation et même désactiver celle-ci si vous souhaiter tout faire en mouvement réel. La musique est très rock'n roll avec des sons qui collent bien au style de jeu lors des coups. Les voix sont également typiques de l'époque.

Un très gros point fort de Path of the Warrior, c'est qu'une mise à jour a apporté le jeu en coopération. Vous pourrez alors profiter de l'IA faiblarde qui marche en général simplement vers vous pour vous placer idéalement avec votre coéquipier, et vous lancer les ennemis comme de vulgaires punching ball, ou même vous lancer des objets pour vous en servir d'armes.



Conclusion:

Sans mode de difficulté à sélectionner, et pour une durée de jeu totale d'environ 2 à 3 heures, on y rejouera volontiers surtout en coop pour le plaisir immédiat de coller des coups dans un environnement graphique très agréable. Pour 19,99€, le contenu est certes maigrichon, mais il s'agit de l'un des seul beat'em all viable et agréable à jouer existant sur le marché actuellement. Saluant les efforts de traductions complètes dans plusieurs langues, on ne peut que déplorer cependant qu'il n'y ait pas d'ouverture officielle vers les autres casques, et qu'aucun ajout de contenu et de mode de jeu (payant ou non) n'ait vu le jour et ne semble être prévu.

----------

